# Vim-Syntaxhighlighting



## JohannesR (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

hat/kennt einer von euch ein gutes(!!), helles Vim-Syntaxhighlighting-Script für PHP4? Das Standart-Schema schadet meinen Augen, Google und die Forensuche brachten nichts brauchbares. :\

Ciao
Johannes


----------



## bitmaster (18. August 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab da auch so ein ähnliches Problem.
Wie mache ich eigentlich dass mein Vim das Syntaxhighlighting einschaltet.
Weil bei mir kommt der Text ganz normal, also nicht eingefärbt.


----------



## Standbye (21. August 2003)

mit 
:syntax enable

schaltest du es ein

oder guck mal nach einer usr_06.txt in deinem vim verzeichniss das sind die dokus nur lesen und man weis gleich mehr


----------



## bitmaster (21. August 2003)

Danke! Jetzt kann ich endlich gescheit in vim coden!


----------

